# bridge/combine 2 channels together?



## yelis300 (Nov 9, 2010)

hi all, i've got an emo xpa-3 amp and im wondering if i can use 2 of 3 channels for 1 speaker? the manual doesnt tell me much about the architecture of the amp. or do these amps divert any unused channel power to the other channels automatically? or could i just make some jumpers and go from say channel 2 to one and then just hook up my 2 wires to channel 1?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't think you want to do that, the XPA-3 isn't bridgeable, the XPA-2 is. Chances are you'll burn the thing up if it doesn't protect itself first.


----------



## yelis300 (Nov 9, 2010)

well i certainly wouldnt do it without verification first. i had read on another site about bridging amps and it went into talking about where the "reference" signal was located at in the amp, and that it may be possible with a few small wiring modifications internal and/or external depending on how the amp is built, regardless of what the manufacturer says. something to do with where the reference signal is grounded at. lol i dont know, thats why im asking.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Not sure if you still have a warrenty on the amp, if so kiss that baby good by. Keep us posted on how you come out.:T


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The best advice is not to try to do it if the amp is not specifically designed to bridge. IF, and only if you have extensive experience with amp design and build you MIGHT be able to make it work and not have any problems with some amps. There are many possible pitfalls if you are not very close to the design of a given amp.


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

Why you have to go through that risk whereas you can get more powerful amp with less floor noise. Anyhow, if you really decided to venture to higher level, please post here for us to drool... :clap:


----------



## yelis300 (Nov 9, 2010)

again, i wouldnt do anything to it unless i was absolutely certain it wouldnt harm the amp. i posted the question hoping someone could briefly say it was possible with a short answer of how to do it. since i got so many replies saying no, then i'll leave it alone. thanks for your help/time everyone. i still have about 2 weeks left on my 30 day return policy, so i may send it back and get a 2ch or monoblock.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

The Mono-block or the 2-channel certainly will not dissapoint.:T Just curious but what are you planning to drive with all of this power.


----------



## yelis300 (Nov 9, 2010)

bambino said:


> The Mono-block or the 2-channel certainly will not dissapoint.:T Just curious but what are you planning to drive with all of this power.


well, i bought 3 xpa-3's. i only have a 7.1 setup going but was thinking about the future and decided i wanted 2 more channels for a 9.1 setup if i ever need it. ive got 2 paradigm legend towers and matching center and 4 in-ceiling paradigm surrounds right now but my next upgrade will be new towers and a center. I dont want to be limited by my amps power when it comes time to choose my next set of speakers. it seems that some of the higher end speakers are more difficult to drive.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I think unless your going to end up in the super highend speaker market then the XPA-3's will be sufficiant for allmost any loudspeaker. I think you'll be fine.:T


----------

